# Digital thermometer opinions



## smokeydez (Nov 13, 2018)

I am looking to get a new digital thermometer. I am debating between the Inkbird IBT-4XS and the ThermoPro TP20. With the forum discount, the TP is $7 cheaper, but the IBT has 4 probes, a rechargeable Li-battery, and Bluetooth. While the TP has a longer range. Thoughts and opinions?


----------



## buzzy (Nov 13, 2018)

i don't have any experience with the 2 u mention but am leaning towards this for the fact of 4 water proof probes & longer distance. I have been using the maverick et732 without problems ( except the buzzer stopped working )but want more probes.  just my thoughts


----------



## pushok2018 (Nov 13, 2018)

I have TermoPro TP20 & TP08 and pretty happy with both of them. One probe went bad after about one year of use but all TermoPro probes  are under lifetime warranty so it was replaced quickly.  Inkbird IBT-4XS with 4 probes soudns good though.... Should I buy another toy?;)


----------



## radioguy (Nov 13, 2018)

I have had a Mav 732 for 6 years and it has started to act flaky.  I decided to buy Thermo Pro Smoke.  Not sure what is important to you, multiple temps etc.  For me it was a good range on the remote.  I have other thermoworks probes  from them and they are high quality IMO.  The Smoke is a nice unit very easy to use...better than Mav.  It can go WiFi with additional bridge.  Their stuff is a bit pricey but its built well.  Sign up for their email newsletter discounts offered all the time.  Smoke can be had for $80.

RG

https://www.thermoworks.com/


----------



## 4tek (Nov 13, 2018)

smokeydez said:


> I am looking to get a new digital thermometer. I am debating between the Inkbird IBT-4XS and the ThermoPro TP20. With the forum discount, the TP is $7 cheaper, but the IBT has 4 probes, a rechargeable Li-battery, and Bluetooth. While the TP has a longer range. Thoughts and opinions?



I'm in the same boat as you and will be purchasing one of the two.

Inkbird provides a forum discount of 20% (Code: VX687DL4) which ends up being $4 cheaper than the TP.


----------



## SonnyE (Nov 13, 2018)

I have a TP-08 and have been very happy with it.
Does Pit (grill, box), and one meat probe. Sufficient for me.
But we grow, and we need more options.

So today (in record time) I received my Inkbird IBT 4XP. ($51.99, bottom line with discount, free shipping) I had already downloaded the app for my phone (Android), (free).
It took me a little bit to get the blue tooth figured out, but I got there. I'm really happy with it as well. Several interesting and easy ways to program each probe. And Delighted to find it has cold smoking, warm smoking, and hot smoking temperature programs in it. As well as damn near anything else you might want to cook.
But I feel Inkbird did their homework to entice us Smoker/Bar-B-Quer's.
It has 4 probes, but note that one is a grill probe, and 3 are meat probes. And comes with 2 clips, which I thought nice.

I have 4 slabs curing and will be smokin bacon real soon and thought I'd run the Inkbird and TP-08 head to head.
Although I will be cold smoking this bacon batch, then a finish blast, I still want to monitor as many aspects as I can.
I haven't but scratched the surface yet, but the smart phone app also appears to have a graph feature to show the temperature progression. I have no idea if it is savable, or can be posted like the Fireboard can.
The alarms are, well, alarming. They make your phone sound an alarm, but also vibrate your phone. Tends to get your attention.
One day soon I hope to get to use it in the real world and smoke up the SS wiring and Probes.


----------



## smokeydez (Nov 22, 2018)

I purchased an Inkbird IBT-4XS to use with my WSM. I am not impressed! There are 4 probes and one is being used as an ambient temp gauge for the smoker temp. The probe is mounted to one of the supplied metal clips on the bottom of the top grill. The temp being measured is 20 degrees off from the built-in analog thermometer on the WSM.













Image



__ smokeydez
__ Nov 22, 2018


----------



## SonnyE (Nov 22, 2018)

smokeydez said:


> I purchased an Inkbird IBT-4XS to use with my WSM. I am not impressed! There are 4 probes and one is being used as an ambient temp gauge for the smoker temp. The probe is mounted to one of the supplied metal clips on the bottom of the top grill. The temp being measured is 20 degrees off from the built-in analog thermometer on the WSM.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



When was the last time you tested the Weber thermometer for accuracy?


----------



## Winterrider (Nov 22, 2018)

Use Maverick 733 and Thermpro 20. Really like both, the Thermpro is quite a bit easier to set if setting high/low temp alarms.


----------

